# Cali Visit 15-18 May



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2017)

Ok so plans are set I have a business trip next week and will fly into LAX about noon Monday. Plan on doing a little antiquing in the Monrovia area or? If any of you are free that afternoon I might be up for a bike ride. If any of you feel like meeting after work for tacos or something I will hang around but anything after 8pm is pushing it because my hotel is in Ventura Beach. I'm pretty much open for anything just let me know. V/r Shawn


----------



## None (May 11, 2017)

Off work at 2:30 and usually get home around 3:30. I'm in for a bike ride and tacos!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 11, 2017)

I'll be in Hawaii. Darn...


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2017)

I need to get back to Cali. It has been way too long....


----------



## Maskadeo (May 11, 2017)

And you're doing the Nashville ride too?! You're a jet setter!!!


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> And you're doing the Nashville ride too?! You're a jet setter!!!




I don't think I'll be making Nashville. I would like too, but got something coming up that is keeping me close to home.


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2017)

Would have been great to have you there with us Ed, but I totally understand. You'll be with us in spirit though.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2017)

I fly back in late Thursday night, unpack, re-pack and we will hit the road early Friday morning heading to Nashville. Looking forward to both trips to meet fellow CABERs. V/r Shawn


----------



## None (May 11, 2017)

catfish said:


> I need to get back to Cali. It has been way too long....
> 
> View attachment 465138




Ooooh yeeeeeah....


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2017)

These old bikes that we all love bring us all together at some point, the Cabe is the greatest!


----------



## DonChristie (May 11, 2017)

Say hello to the California sun for me, Shawn! My wife is flying out to Ca tomorrow then flying into Nashville Friday before the ride. Almost as crazy! See you in Nashville, Shawn.


----------



## burrolalb (May 12, 2017)

What time in Monrovia... do you need a bike to ride  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (May 12, 2017)

See ya in Nashville!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (May 13, 2017)

catfish said:


> I need to get back to Cali. It has been way too long....
> 
> View attachment 465138




Double double animal style......so yum!


----------



## None (May 13, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> What time in Monrovia... do you need a bike to ride
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




This is a good question! @Freqman1


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2017)

Like I said I hadn't made any hard and fast plans. If you all want to do a short ride just tell me where and when to be. Some of you have my phone #. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2017)

Well I hung around til about 5:30. Didn't meet any bike people but did get to do some antiquing and hung out with my bud Mark!


----------



## None (May 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Well I hung around til about 5:30. Didn't meet any bike people but did get to do some antiquing and hung out with my bud Mark!
> View attachment 467450




No messages?! I live RIGHT around the corner!! Sad I missed ya. I was actually around town at that time.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Well I hung around til about 5:30. Didn't meet any bike people but did get to do some antiquing and hung out with my bud Mark!
> View attachment 467450





Desireé said:


> No messages?! I live RIGHT around the corner!! Sad I missed ya. I was actually around town at that time.




You chose antiquing over meeting up with Desireé!?! Where the F(*K are your priorities man!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2017)

I left my number in PMs?


----------



## None (May 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I left my number in PMs?




Dang it.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2017)

Depending what time I get out of my meeting I may try to head to Whittier tonight and see some awesome Roadmasters @CWCMAN


----------



## CWCMAN (May 16, 2017)

Absolutely Shawn.
I will convo you my phone number.

Just let me know


----------



## cyclingday (May 16, 2017)

I would've like to ride with you, Shawn, but trying to get to Monrovia after work would be the equivalent of driving to the Canadian border and back, traffic time wise. Lol!
Enjoy your stay in California.
If you can, the Yosemite ride is this weekend, and the weather looks to be perfect. 72 and sunny.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 16, 2017)

Marty,
As of now, Shawn will be visiting my home in Whittier. 

That should be half the drive to the Canadian border for you 

It's all kind of impromptu but you are always welcome to swing by my home.


----------



## cyclingday (May 16, 2017)

Sounds good, Eddie.
I'll see what I can do.


----------



## DonChristie (May 16, 2017)

Shawn, if you hear Banjos, run!


----------



## None (May 16, 2017)

Well folks, there ya have it... @Freqman1 in the flesh! Haha had a good time today. Thanks guys!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2017)

Great time, great people! Thanks, Shawn


----------



## mrg (May 17, 2017)

Fun evening, great meeting you in the flesh Shawn, when is the next Whitter ride Eddie, we never got those double doubles!


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2017)

That's what its all about right there!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 17, 2017)

It was great meeting you Shawn and it was my pleasure opening my doors to you, Des, Steve and Mark.

Man with all the bike chatter at my home and a late Starbucks bike run, I totally forgot about hitting In n Out........damn! 

And thanks Des for entertaining my son with your soccer skills


----------



## None (May 17, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> It was great meeting you Shawn and it was my pleasure opening my doors to you, Des, Steve and Mark.
> 
> Man with all the bike chatter at my home and a late Starbucks bike run, I totally forgot about hitting In n Out........damn!
> 
> And thanks Des for entertaining my son with your soccer skills





Thanks for sharing your bicycles and having us. Jay is awesome!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 17, 2017)

Looks like you enjoyed it Shawn! Nice BH loaner too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2017)

So on my last night in Cali @brann.ty@verizon.net invited me to check out his awesome collection. A huge thanks for allowing me to get all the pics I wanted. He also treated me a tasty meal at the "Owl". A huge thanks to all that made this short business trip a great time. V/r Shawn


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (May 17, 2017)

Had a great time.  Next time a ride at Ventura beach. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2017)

Ok so finally got to my pics. I had a great view from the hotel and Ventura is a neat little town with a very picturesque beach. Tuesday night at Eddie's with Mark, Steve, and Des. Eddies is definitely the "CWC MAN"! Weds night at Ty's place to check out his goodies. Not shown are the four or five immaculate Ducatis he owns. Ty has a lot of great stuff but that rat Twin Flex is killer! Thanks again to all for the hospitality. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2017)

And a few more...


----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2017)

Sorry I missed you this time, my daughter had a softball tournament.  I definitely hope you can make it back out again.


----------



## Jimmy V (May 21, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> And a few more...
> 
> View attachment 469951 View attachment 469952 View attachment 469953 View attachment 469954 View attachment 469955 View attachment 469956 View attachment 469957 View attachment 469958 View attachment 469959 View attachment 469960 View attachment 469961 View attachment 469962 View attachment 469963



Wow! Incredible!


----------

